# Exchange 2003 versendet keine Mails



## Dolphon (10. August 2006)

Hi,

ich habe einen windows 2003 mit exchange 2003 zum Testen und ausprobieren installiert.
Meine E-mails rufe ich über Pop3 bei neun verschiedenen Accounts im Netz mit Fetchmail ab, und leite diese alle in eine Postfach weiter. Dort stehen mir diese dann auch zur Verfügung. Allerdings verschickt meine Exchange keine Mails nach extern. 
Diese stehen alle in der Queue. 
Wie muss ich meinen Exchange einrichten das er Mails versenden kann.

MFG

Dolphon


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. August 2006)

Versendet Exchange bei dir generell keine Emails oder nur an bestimmte Domains nicht?


----------



## Dolphon (10. August 2006)

Mein Exchange versenden nur E-mails an interne Benutzer. Externe Mails gehen nicht raus. Bleiben in der Queue stehen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. August 2006)

Bekommst du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen? Oder gibts keine Logeinträge?


----------



## Dolphon (10. August 2006)

Offensichtliche Fehlermeldungen werden keine angezeigt. in den Logeinträgen habe ich noch nicht geschaut. Wo befinden sich diese?


----------



## psifactory (10. August 2006)

Hatte auch beim ersten rumspielen an so nen System mit Exchange das Problem. Hab dann zum eMail abholen Popcon verwendet und es so zum laufen gebracht


----------



## Dolphon (10. August 2006)

Popcon klapt nur beim SB. Ich benutze die Enterprise Version.
Außerdem ist popcon nur zum abholen der Mails.


----------



## DaFunk2k (10. August 2006)

hast du in den Ereignisberichten von Windows nachgeschaut?


----------



## gorim (11. August 2006)

Wie ist die Anbindung ans Internet? Feste IP und offizieller Domain oder alles dynamisch? Bei letzterem empfehle ich einen Connector zu einem Samrthost bei Deinem Provider einzurichten. Rechtsklick auf die Organisation und den Assistenten abarbeiten.

bis dann
gorim


----------

